# Como utilizar flip flop



## fran_14 (Dic 4, 2007)

hola mi nombre es franco, estoy tratando de hacer un circuito (lo mas simple posible ya que va en reducidas dimensiones) para que al presionar un boton , el motor se prenda y continue andando hsata q yo nuevamente lo aprete y se apague! (aca lo explique con un motor pero previamente lleva una serie de circuitos)

o sea mi idea es;; 
 ov-5v-0v     (se presiona el pulsador , son esos q presionan y vuelven ) entonces debo memorizar ese 5v para que quede andando

luego:::
0v-5v-0v  (se vuelve a presionar) y se apaga!

bueno desde ya muchisimas gracias!
yo habia pensado algo de hacerlo con Flip Flop (d¿¿) o alguno!
si alguien me puede graficar como seria!o alguna minima sugerencia es welcome!
jeje

atte
franco


----------



## mabauti (Dic 4, 2007)

utiliza un 74ls74


----------



## fran_14 (Dic 5, 2007)

amigo gracias, con un 4013  no se puede¿¿ya dispongo uno de estos por eso te pregunto!
me puedes hacer un diagramita en base a lo q tengo q hacerlo!
la conexión de los Q , y Q¨ y D y demas!
gracias desde ya
franco


----------



## mabauti (Dic 5, 2007)

R y S mandalos a 0V
interconecta D y negQ
la entrada va en CLK
la salida es Q


----------



## fran_14 (Dic 5, 2007)

mabauti  gracias de nuevo!
esto es con el 4013 no¿¿
muchas gracias por estas sugerencias..es un gran lugar!

luego les comento como me fue!
ya que eestoy te hago una pregunta!
amigo yo tengo un control remoto q anda!si presiono una de las teclas tengo mas o menos 2v en el fotodiodo..
si pongo un fototransistor en frente, con una pata a masa y otra a salida..me deberia dar una salida logica cada vez q presione cualquier boton del control no¿¿¿¿¿¿

gracias
atte franco


----------



## fran_14 (Dic 6, 2007)

y es el 4013¿¿ o el 7474¿¿¿¿alguien me ayuda!
me hacen un esquema de todo el conexiónado!
por favor!


----------



## mabauti (Dic 6, 2007)

es el 4013, aunque tambien funcionara en el 7474 

animo, no es nada complicado


----------



## fran_14 (Dic 6, 2007)

bueno gracias probare!
porq lo purebo con uno pero no anda, y creo q se quemo la vez anterior q lo use debido a q me primo lo conecto al reves!las demas compuertas se qemaron asike dudo q no se haya quemado!desde ya muchas gracias!
atte
frnaco


----------



## fran_14 (Dic 6, 2007)

hola mira llegue a esto:::: asi deberia andar no¿¿¿¿¿
no me anda, creo q esta quemado entonces no¿¿¿¿¿¿lo conecte mil veces y no puede ser q no de señasles q no ande!
apenas lo enchufo , siempre prende el led y por mas que presione el boton, permanece intacta!
diganme si esta correto el diagrama, en el workbencha simula que deberia andar!
se los dejo! abajo
gracias


----------



## mabauti (Dic 6, 2007)

esta bien, debe de funcionar, solo te recomiendo que le pongas una resistencia de 470 ohms en serie con el led.

Adelante y postea tu resultado


----------



## fran_14 (Dic 7, 2007)

hola amigo gracias, me anda! 
escuche  algo de ponerle una resistencia a alguna pata, alguna vez, pero no recuerdo en que pata, era para estabilizarlo, porq por ahi hace falla, y parpadea, o se nota que la corriente que circula no es las misma, ya  que decae la intensidad
creo q era una resistencia de 10k pero no me acuerdo en que pata se usaba¿¿¿¿¿
gracias
franco


----------



## mabauti (Dic 7, 2007)

le pusiste la resitencia al led?
que voltajes te da a la salida de Q?


----------



## fran_14 (Dic 7, 2007)

ya esta amigo gracias por toda tu ayuda,
era el protoboard, q esta viejito ya!ajja
me anda re biem, te comento que le puse un 7414 en la entrada, con un transistor esos usados en los mouse, de esta forma, prendo un circuito a traves de cualquier control remoto, anda perfecto!

a la salida del 4013 le use un rele

gracias
atte franco


----------



## fran_14 (Dic 7, 2007)

hoola de nuevo, mira tengo q bajar el voltaje de 6v a 5v!para usar el 4013, 7404, y el rele¿¿¿¿¿
utilizo un 1n4007 en la entrada de vcc¿¿¿¿¿
o con una resistencia¿
gracias


----------



## mabauti (Dic 7, 2007)

necesitaras implementar este circuito :


----------

